# Cotton wood burl & Water Buffalo Antler



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I was asked for a donation for an auction item by a very close friend that lost their restruant to a fire recently. I asked my wife what kind of call should I make? She responded a pretty one, I hope i didn't let her down.. This is a Stabilized Cotton wood burl, Water Buffalo Antler Lip Rest, Aluminum Spacers, Stainless Band, stuffed with a African black wood insert and capped with another piece of Cotton wood burl.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

You did not let your wife down ! Beautiful work. Thanks for letting us see this. WOW !


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

She will be very happy with that Beauty. To me, those wire wraps really set the contrasts of the different materials. Great job as always!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

OMG 'nuff said!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

How do you manage to keep outdoing yourself?


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome work!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you al for the kind words!! I like the way this one turned out.. 

Hey Slip I have begun using Aluminum Sheets & Brass Sheets and actually laminating them using a tennon. I like it allot better than the Silver Solder Inlays...


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hmmm, can't picture how it's done, but love it.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Its not to hard, I drill my barrel 5/8", then turn a 3/4" tennon on one end, drill the sheet of aluminum to 3/4" slide it on the tennon, then slide on the cap or lip rest.. i have always done my lip rest and this way and now I use the sheet of metal rather han the silver solder less room for error.. And carbide cutters are a plus.. LOL


----------

